# clothing optional



## sirguy (Aug 17, 2006)

Are there any clothing optional beaches near the Costa Linda Beach Resort?


----------



## JanT (Aug 18, 2006)

To my knowledge there are no clothing optional areas in Aruba.  Nudity is considered offensive, I believe.  For me personally, I say to each his own but after viewing several pairs of naked breasts in St. Maarten, I think I'll avoid beaches where nudity is allowed.  There are just some things best left covered - and that includes my own boobs.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 18, 2006)

Nudity is illegal in Aruba. However, if you Google  "clothing optional" (with the quotes) and "Aruba", you'll find info related to secluded beaches on the northeast coast where you can pretty much dress (or not) as you please.

Topless sunbathing - on beaches only - doesn't violate the law.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Aug 18, 2006)

Right next door to Costa Linda is the Bucuti Beach Resort and topless is accepted there, but not at Costa Linda. I believe it violates their by-laws. I am speaking now about Topless, not C/O. You will not find C/O in Aruba, even on the secluded beaches of the north coast. Too many locals there for most to feel comfortable with.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 18, 2006)

It is also against the law in Aruba.  We do see some topless at Bucuti, etc. but thats about it!


----------



## oakleaf (Aug 18, 2006)

If you stay at the Aruba Renaissance they have a private island that they shuttle you out to. When you get to the island the left side is the family side and the right side is the adult side where you can go topless.


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 19, 2006)

Dave said it already ~~ Topless is accepted & isn't against the law ~~ To many European's visit Aruba every year ~~ The private Island is where to go ifin you want to do Clothin Optional ~~ Or you can do it North of the Island ~~


----------



## chrisnwillie (Aug 19, 2006)

Topless is not against the law, but C/O is. 

http://www.aruba-travelguide.com/beaches/


----------

